# Yamaha Generator Surging



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

The Yamaha EF1000 generator came in with water and gunk in the carburetor. Removed carb and cleaned completely with spray carb cleaner. I removed and cleaned the jets also. Reinstalled and engine surges. Checked for air leaks and found none. Engine will run great at 3/4 choke. Removed carb and cleaned again. A little better but still surging.

Obviously there is some passages still plugged. What I am wondering is if this carburetor has internal check valves that will be damaged if I soak it in a carb dip? I don't want to ruin the carb. Thanks for your help


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

I would use a ultrasonic cleaning tank if you have one or can find someone to do this for you. I find it a lot better then carb dip and you will not damage the carb

bill


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Still sounds like there is an obstruction in the carb. Not familiar with the carbs on these. So not sure of the check valves. The only check valves I have seen are on 2-cycle carbs.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I have an ultrasonic cleaner but not had much luck with it. I use dawn dish soap, and always use the heat feature, but it never seems to get them clean on the inside. Thanks for the help.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

RKDOC said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have an ultrasonic cleaner but not had much luck with it. I use dawn dish soap, and always use the heat feature, but it never seems to get them clean on the inside. Thanks for the help.


you can buy a special chemical for carbs which is very efective
this is what i use http://mistralie.co.uk/products/ultrasonic-cleaner-for-carburettors-machine-parts
it works very well

bill


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Bill I am in the U.S. but will see what I can find. After the third time through the ultrasonic cleaner the carb worked great. Thanks


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

Glad it worked out for you ultra sonic is the way to go with carbs these days with the check valves and plastic parts etc.

bill


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The pilot jet is usually the culprit for this type of issue. It can also be the circuit that feeds the pilot jet. Any kind of restriction in the low speed circuit will generally cause this type of issue under low or no load and it may go away when a load is applied and the fuel is delivered via the main jet.


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i use this http://www.harborfreight.com/25-liter-ultrasonic-cleaner-95563.html

and the mix i use to clean with is vinger,dawn,and degreaser
all with the heat setting on and i will run for a cycle then let sit for 30 min and then repeat untill clean

this is what is working for me now and i have tryed soft scrub,ajax,mineral sperats,Ultrasonic cleaning powder

if you have any thing else that you know that can handle the heat and clean carbs please pass on the info

:wave::wave: i love this place :wave::wave:


----------

